# Becoming an egg donor.



## laurajane1192 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all, 

I signed up to this site a while ago but due to some personal circumstances I had to take a pause in my plan to be an egg donor.

I am now able to start my process of registering and am very looking forward to being able to help someone complete their family. 

I was wondering if some of you could tell me what things you would like to know about your donor? I have thought about being a known donor but not really sure what information I should provide?

I would like to wish all of you good luck on starting/completing your families and I look forward to getting to know some of you xx


----------

